# Help With Planting Corn



## cooker338 (Mar 31, 2009)

Alright everyone I need a little help. I am wanting to plant a couple to three acres of corn. Not anything like G-90 or Silverqueen but just plain field corn. I am planting it partially for a food plot but also for cover and i plan on letting it stand most of fall and I will take a few rows down at a time. My question being how many acres will a 50lb bag of corn plant? What is the price of 50lb field corn, i know something like truckers favorite for 50lb is $225 but i was just wanting something cheap that deer would eat but wouldnt cost so much. Do I need 50lbs to plant 2 to 3 acres? I have planted a few fields in the past but never over an acre. So if someone could give me this info it would be appreciated! Also where can i get a 50lb bag of corn from?


----------



## bronco611 (Mar 31, 2009)

*seed*



cooker338 said:


> Alright everyone I need a little help. I am wanting to plant a couple to three acres of corn. Not anything like G-90 or Silverqueen but just plain field corn. I am planting it partially for a food plot but also for cover and i plan on letting it stand most of fall and I will take a few rows down at a time. My question being how many acres will a 50lb bag of corn plant? What is the price of 50lb field corn, i know something like truckers favorite for 50lb is $225 but i was just wanting something cheap that deer would eat but wouldnt cost so much. Do I need 50lbs to plant 2 to 3 acres? I have planted a few fields in the past but never over an acre. So if someone could give me this info it would be appreciated! Also where can i get a 50lb bag of corn from?



if you are a member of gon as i think you are look at the april edition and the cheep seed sale is going on if you are not too late. 50 lbs of seed for about 9 dollars is the best price you wil find anywhere, since you are like me, looking for something to feed deer and not break the bank(ha ha)


----------



## CAL (Apr 1, 2009)

Buy you a bag of feed corn.Take 100 grains and wrap in a wet news paper.Lay wet news paper in a window to stay warm.Good seed will germinate in 5-6 days and you can figure the germination.Could be good enough to plant for a food plot.I will use corn from a grain bin to plant food plots with this year.good luck with it.


----------



## Barracuda (Apr 1, 2009)

Please excuse my ignorance but when you say feed corn, do you mean just the stuff you buy at the commercial stores like wal-mart, dicks, and academy?  Also, what is the difference between field corn and feed corn?


----------



## dpoole (Apr 1, 2009)

If you want to atract and feed deer through the summer add some type of running beans or running peas to your planter. They will grow and run up the corn stalks and the deer will eat them during the summer.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 1, 2009)

Definitely add peas of some sort. And keep in mind that to make ears on corn, it requires a lot of fertilizer and care. Folks in the midwest grow corn as a ag crop and they have both the equipment and the interest in providing the maintenance on it. To make good ears you have to put some time and maintenance into it. It's not a plant it and leave it along crop. Maintenance wise, I'd go with sorghum, sunflower and climbing bean mix instead if you can't keep up a fertilizer schedule on corn.


----------



## cooker338 (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm going to add peas. But i also bought 20 pounds of peanuts to plant as well. They should grow well my ph is 6.1 so i should have a good turnout with everything.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 1, 2009)

Post pictures when it gets going good.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 1, 2009)

I planted about 1ac last year with truckers favorite..I just sowed it like a pea patch and let er grow...Man I had a great field of corn...Never fertilized again or dusted or anything..Just let it grow..I used about 8lb of corn to sow it..Came up thick as fleas..Once it got hard.Deer ate it in about a week You need alot of ac of corn to use as a foodplot..


----------



## adamhall2942 (Apr 1, 2009)

how many acres do ya'll figure that 50lbs will plant???


----------



## Milkman (Apr 1, 2009)

UGA has information on EVERYTHING, just gotta use that little search thingy at the top of your browers

http://pubs.caes.uga.edu/caespubs/pubcd/b1128-w.html

This link has charts for figuring row width and distance in rows and will let you figure how many plants per acre.

It also has charts to approximate the number of seeds per pound.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Apr 1, 2009)

I plant a field in Mcdonough that is probably 10 or 11 acres and I will use almost 150 lbs. I have always used Truckers Favorite, never paid $225 for it though. I cut out a big enough spot for the geese to land in, the rest remains standing. I think the deer tend to browse in the uncut more than they do the cut corn. You can walk my rows and see that they eat the cobbs that are visible due to the husk rotting off. Leaving the standing corn gives them more cover and your crop will last longer. When you cut it you will expose a few busted cobbs and some scattered corn, but IMO they prefer the standing corn. If you don't have a drill or planter, not sure I would risk sowing it. As stated above corn is very high maintenance and sucks up alot of nitrogen from your soil. Planting peas will offset this a little because they put nitrogen back in the soil, but I promise more fertilizer is needed. Back to your question, I think you will be fine with 50 lbs. and I get mine from the local feed and seed. I will be ordering it in a few days, I'll let you know what it costs.


----------



## doe shooter (Apr 2, 2009)

Good luck with your corn. We planted almost an acre in one patch. It made and lasted until the second weekend of gun season. Coons were the biggest feeders. The doves did come in and finish up. The deer did utilize it but we never saw nor photographed a deer in the corn patch during the daytime. Another patch we planted never produced. It was on a little higher ground and just didn't quite have the moisture needed to make the ears. The other problem we had was the deer ate the seedling corn plants as soon as they came up. That impacted the patch. Also, turkeys scratched up the sprouts. We are going to try sorghum this year. As always, have a backup plan. The weather is the overall biggest problem we face in our food plots. Either too wet or too dry. Planting corn is expensive to plant and too dependent on weather.


----------



## dpoole (Apr 2, 2009)

Peanuts need lots of sunlight to grow big bushy vines. If you plant the in with the corn ,the corn will shade them out and they will grow straight up trying to get some son and the vines will be tall and spindly. Peanuts produce off the shoots that grow down from your vines. If the vines are not low and in contact with the ground the only nuts they will produce are going to be around the tap root.


----------



## cooker338 (Apr 2, 2009)

Finally found a seed store close to me that has corn at reasonable cost!...For Truckers favorite 50lbs for $49


----------



## 00Beau (Apr 5, 2009)

I plant about three acres of corn every year and all I plant is the feed corn from tractor supply, about 6.50 a bag and always have good ears on it and a ton of animals eating it!


----------



## r_hammett86 (Apr 21, 2009)

ive never planted corn, if you aint got a drill or planter how eles could you get it to come up and grow right?


----------



## Barracuda (Apr 22, 2009)

Gotta be honest, I thought there was no way feed corn would have any kind of useful germination.  Pictures don't lie, I half-heartedly threw out some feed corn with a cowpea and sorghum mix on 4/12....probably won't get the first husk but not to bad for $6.99.


----------

